# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  фотографии Божеств

## Двиджати пуджака дас

Премиленький храм (-ик) ИСКОН на Говардхане... Шри Шр Радха Расавихари.
Кришна расчесывает волосы Радхарани, а Та подглядывает в зеркальце.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Несколько даршанов Шри Шри Радхарамана...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

ближе я Его никогда не видел... Красавчик! Не так ли...

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Не совсем Божество...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Это работа всемирно известного строителя фигур из песка, жителя Пури, победителя множества конкурсов и прочия, и прочия...

----------


## Алексей Юношев

Один человек в Лондоне вылепил, с кристаллами Сваровски, кстати. Уже с самого лета висит.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

с фейсбука

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Челябинские

----------


## Vyasa-suno das

Радха-Шьямасундара, Кришна-Баларам, Алачуа, Флорида.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> с фейсбука


Не иначе как это Шри Шри Гандхарвика-Гиридхари - Божества польского тура Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Не иначе как это Шри Шри Гандхарвика-Гиридхари - Божества польского тура Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами.


похоже на то.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Маяпурский

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ГОпи и Кришна

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Маяпур

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

тоже маяпур

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

8гопи

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Весело ребятам вместе жить

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вот мне интересно, куда этот преданный столько чаранамриты девает?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Можно Туласи полить.

----------


## Vrisakapi das

Говиндаджи из Джайпура, вечерний даршан 23.01.2011

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Фото скрадено с Фейсбука.Красавицы!

----------


## Джая д.д

Очень Красивые!

----------


## Джая д.д

Мне очень нравятся эти наряды!

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

нрисимха

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Шри Шри Радха-Гопиваллабха из Нью-Гундича дхамы.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Кришна-Баларам Мандир, Гаура-пурнима 2007.

----------


## lokaram das

Шри Шри Нитай Гаурачандра (Барнаул)

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Красная Шапочка

Шри Шри Радха-Гопинатха из Радхадеш.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

http://www.radhashyamsundar.com/dh.htm

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Nauka Vihara festival is celebrated commemorating the pastimes of Sri Krishna with gopis on the banks of Yamuna generally called as Nauka-vihara-lila. This is celebrated on the day of Balarama Purnima. Pl do have darshan of Their Lordships here.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Красная Шапочка

Красноярские Нитай-Гаурасундара.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута. Воскресная программа проводится в пандале - маленьким Божествам приходится утепляться.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Красная Шапочка

Шри Шри Радха-Расабихари.

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Красная Шапочка



----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Красноярские Нитай-Гаурасундара.


Такие необычные! Очень красивые! Видимо тот кто делал формы для этих Божеств, делал это с большой любовью.
Еще Они одеты в форме сердца. Дарят свою любовь!
А нельзя попросить прислать это фото в хорошем качестве на dnitay@mail.ru
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Казанские Шри Шри Нитай-Гаурасундара!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Казанские Шри Шри Нитай-Гаурасундара!

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Они на бис вышли.:mig:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Они на бис вышли.:mig:


Спасибо! Очень красивые! А можете это фото тоже прислать?
А вы не знаете из какого материала сделаны их формы?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Новогодний даршан Божеств. У оператора (видимо от экстазу) тряслись руки.  :blink:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Новогодний даршан Божеств.


 Спасибо за чудесное видео!

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А вы не знаете из какого материала сделаны их формы?


Похоже на мрамор... Но точно не скажу.

----------


## Красная Шапочка



----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Прости за офф-топ, может не совсем по теме. Но просто у Него сегодня День явления! Один раз в качестве исключения хочу выложить не фотографию, а рисунок, того самого Господа Нитьянанды, которому мы поклоняемся как Божеству в храме (вместе с Господом Чайтаньей). Просто мне этот рисунок очень нравится. Я специально его отсканировал из Чайтанья Чаритамриты.



*НИТАЙ*
Победить способен сотни май:
Нитай!
Разливает прему через край:
Нитай!
Языком скорее выплетай:
Нитай!
За тобой спустился, так и знай:
Нитай!

Воспевает даже негодяй:
Нитай!
Им спасен безжалостный Мадхай:
Нитай!
Если рядом Он – противен рай:
Нитай!
Так давайте вместе крикнем: «Джай
Нитай!»

Он не смотрит на звания и ранги.
Он дороже всех для Господа Гауранги!

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Шри Шри Радха-Натабара

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Один раз в качестве исключения хочу выложить не фотографию, а рисунок, того самого Господа Нитьянанды, которому мы поклоняемся как Божеству в храме (вместе с Господом Чайтаньей).


Я думаю, для рисунков имеет смысл отдельную тему сделать. Начала тут, естессно с Нитьянанды

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...=6465#post6465

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Воронежские Ананда Нитай-Виджай Гауранга.

----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Мурали-гита д.д.

Дорогие преданные, если у кого-то есть фото этого Божества Нрисимхадева из Враджа-дхамы в полный размер и хорошего качества, пришлите, пожалуйста shyam07@mail.ru Будем ОЧЕНЬ благодарны. По словам Дина Бандху прабху, ему поклонялся Нанда Махарадж.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

А во лбу звезда горит...(с) Не знаю, откуда такой, где-то в инете стащила.

----------


## Dravida das

Они живут в ЦВК на Ботаническом (Москва)

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундара из Нью-Рамана-Рети.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Майапурские.

----------


## Katerina

> 


Харе Кришна! Это венгерские Божества.

_Шри-Шри Радха-Шьямасундара.  Новая Враджа-Дхама, Венгрия ("Долина Кришны", Шомодьвамош)._





_Гопаштами, 2010:_.


_Очень старое фото. К сожалению, этих одежд уже нет..._

_24 декабря 2010 года:_

_Вечерний даршан. Январь, 2011._
__

_Сегодня, 26 февраля 2011 года._
Получить даршан Божеств можно каждый день: http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisnavolgy/

Фотографии прошлых лет (до конца марта 2010) находятся здесь: http://krisna.hu/galeria/index.php?cat=2

----------


## Манджуваника д

> Спасибо! Очень красивые! А можете это фото тоже прислать?
> А вы не знаете из какого материала сделаны их формы?


Я знаю Их Светлостей. Их формы сделаны из мрамора, это точно. В Красноярске главный пуджари был Шридам пр. Удивительный брахман! Наряды Шри Шри Нитай-Гаурасундара шил сам. Одевал и украшал с тонким вкусом и  ослепительной роскошью!!! Лично в моей судьбе этот преданный сыграл важную роль: увидев его служение Божествам, я вдохновилась арчаной...
Преданные, прошу-у-у вышлите и мне фото этих Божеств manjuvanika@yandex.ru .
Пожалуйста.

----------


## Манджуваника д

> Шри Шри Радха-Натабара


Какие необычные. Расскажите о них поподробнее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Katerina

*Sri Sri Radha Natabara. ISKCON Columbus Krishna House* (_штат Огайо, США_). 




Официальный сайт ISKCON Columbus Krishna House
Галерея фотографий Божеств
Много интересных фото

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вах вах,сколько ссылок красивых,спасибо огромное.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

очень красивые одежды.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Альбом с Красноярскими Божествами на фэйсбуке. Фото больших размеров там тоже есть.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id...96&aid=2065262

----------


## Манджуваника д

Вот печаль, а я там не зарегистрирована  :mig: 
Кстати, а кто-нибудь расскажет как выкладывать фото?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Вот печаль, а я там не зарегистрирована


Регистрация 3 минуты занимает. Кроме Красноярских, там много других Божеств. И преданных тоже.




> Кстати, а кто-нибудь расскажет как выкладывать фото?


Вот здесь рассказывается:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/faq.php?...b3_attachments

Но я сама в этих вложениях никак не разберусь, вставляю по-старинке - с радикала или с мэйла.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Радха-Мадхава и 8 главных гопи из Шридхамы Майапура.

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Альбом с Красноярскими Божествами на фэйсбуке. Фото больших размеров там тоже есть.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id...96&aid=2065262


Божества просто восхитительны!!! :smilies:  Я все фотки скачала и любуюсь!! :smilies: )

----------


## Яшода д д

Самара.Гаура-пурнима 2011

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Их Светлости во время Гаура-пурнимы, 19 марта 2011 года.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

дорогие преданные! помогите пожалуйста.
я нашла в интернете эту фотографию. там было написано (если я не ошибаюсь) что фото сделано на ретрите учеников Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа, в 2010 году в Магдалиновке.
Божества прекрасны, я очень хочу узнать как Их зовут и где Они живут.. может быть, здесь кто-то знает?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> дорогие преданные! помогите пожалуйста.
> я нашла в интернете эту фотографию. там было написано (если я не ошибаюсь) что фото сделано на ретрите учеников Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа, в 2010 году в Магдалиновке.
> Божества прекрасны, я очень хочу узнать как Их зовут и где Они живут.. может быть, здесь кто-то знает?


Зовут Нитай-Шачинандана. Там в Магдалиновке и живут, насколько я поняла.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Самара.Гаура-пурнима 2011


У Гауранги глаза голубые, или это фокусы оптики?

----------


## Прия дд



----------


## Прия дд

Казань

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

Харе Кришна, Прия!
Джай Шри Шри Нитай Гаура Сундара!

----------


## Прия дд

Еще Казань, Нитай Гаура Сундара

----------


## Евгений

Саратов

----------


## Евгений

Божества Шри Шри Нитай-Гаурачандра

----------


## Яшода д д

> У Гауранги глаза голубые, или это фокусы оптики?



После реставрации  Господь выглядит так.

----------


## Sankarshana das



----------


## Susila dasi

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как фотографии здесь загружать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

радхарани

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как фотографии здесь загружать?


жми на расширенный режим ,там есть папочка-управление вложениями ,жми на него  и выбирай файл с компа.будет мниатюра

----------


## Susila dasi

> жми на расширенный режим ,там есть папочка-управление вложениями ,жми на него  и выбирай файл с компа.будет мниатюра


Нада, я не такая умная. Что такое расширенный режим? И где он?

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

вот и у меня получилось разместить фото, антивирусная программа на радикал фото перестала пускать..
Сушила, расширенный режим - внизу окна ответа - справа)

----------


## Sankarshana das

Шри Шри Нитай-Гаура Натарадж ки - джай!!! :yahoo:

----------


## Susila dasi

Божества в Варшаве. Спасибо, получилось.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А предпредидущая фотография,это Божества в Иркутске?Расскажите о Них.

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

> А предпредидущая фотография,это Божества в Иркутске?Расскажите о Них.


Шри Шри Нитай Гауранга, в Иркутск живут с 1994 года, в 2002 году были установлены большие, которые Вы видите на фото выше.
Вот уже несколько лет Шри Шри Нитай Гауранга живут в отдельном, специально для Них построеном доме, так он выглядит зимой:
Кроме того, что Божества очень милостивы и позволяют практически каждому служить Им, мне сказать больше нечего... и еще Они очень любят сладкое))

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

самое модное платье

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

ШРИ ШРИ НИТАЙ-ГАУРА ХАРИ Тюмень

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> специально для Них построеном доме, так он выглядит зимой:


 такой храм симпотичный,а преданных много?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

New Vrindavan Dham
Moundsville, West Virginia
Фото: Linda S DeLaney

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Не совсем Божество...


*Круто*
а вообще альбом хороший можно получить даршан Божеств как говорится " не отходя от кассы"

----------


## Susila dasi

> Не иначе как это Шри Шри Гандхарвика-Гиридхари - Божества польского тура Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами.


Это Радха Говинда - Божества Гурудева. Живут в Его домике во Вриндаване.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Божества в Варшаве. Спасибо, получилось.


Шьям очень похож как в Майяпуре

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS



----------


## bharata

Господь Нрисимха в Курма-Кшетре


«Нрисимха в Курма-Кшетре» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Sri Radha Krishna, Bhaktivedantа Manor, London




Sri Radha Krishna, Belgium






Sri Radha Gоlokananda - Hillsborough, North Carolina, USA


****************************************************************************************



Sri Dauji Giridhari - Jaipur



Sri Krsna-Balarama, New Ramana-Reti, Alachua, USA

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Шри Шри Доял- Нитай Шачи Сута. Москва

----------


## Прия дд

Одежды из павлиньих перьев

----------


## Прия дд

А это Новогодние

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

............

----------


## Зореслава

Челябинские божества Шри Шри Нитай Гаура Натарадж
и Шри Шри Гаура Нитай

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вриндаванские Шри Шри Гаура Нитай, Шри Шри Кришна Баларама, Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундара в цветочных одеждах на даршана-арати в день Чандана Ятры  6 мая 2011.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чандана ятра во Вриндаване 6 мая 2011

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ava...post167601267/ чудесная ссылка про разновидности флейты Кришны

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Дарья

> 


Какой прекрасный, какой сладкий, какой милостивый!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Даршаны Божеств* 

http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1753#1753


Шри Шри Радха-Гокулананда, Бхактиведанта мэнор, Англия


Шри Шри Кришна-Баларама, Алачуа, Нью Рамана-Рети, Флорида


Шри Панча-таттва, США

----------


## Susila dasi

У Панча-таттвы чадары только для Гаура-Нитай одевают? Или просто в этот день так одели?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В этот день у Них всех чадары, но надеты чадары по-разному.

----------


## Dravida das

У нас Гуру Махарадж позавчера установил Шри Шри Лакшми Нарасимху Шри Ананта Шешу и Шри Прахлада



А это весь алтарь

----------


## Прия дд

Майапур, Радха Мадхава Ашта Сакхи

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

По милости гуру и преданных я поселилась у Его стоп ( и по Его милости) : Шри Шри Прахлад-Нрисимха в храме Симхачалам, Германия.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.



----------


## Прия дд

Ещё Майапур, Радха Мадхава

----------


## Viktoriya

> Вложение 725
> 
> дорогие преданные! помогите пожалуйста.
> я нашла в интернете эту фотографию. там было написано (если я не ошибаюсь) что фото сделано на ретрите учеников Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа, в 2010 году в Магдалиновке.
> Божества прекрасны, я очень хочу узнать как Их зовут и где Они живут.. может быть, здесь кто-то знает?



Мне похожи на наших Днепропетровских Гауранитайчиков ))

----------


## Susila dasi

Может есть фото Радха Мадхавы в китайских одеждах?

----------


## Yamuna dd

Вроде  ЭТИ...

----------


## Прия дд

А мне вот в этих одеждах очень нравятся

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А мне не очень.Не нравятся мне эти зановескоподобные закругления ,чегойто.

----------


## Прия дд

А я их вживую видела, и гопи такие.....яркие,   ..........индивидуальные! В России такой цветной трикотаж с блёстками  три копейки стоит и никогда мне не нравился, а на большом объёме смотрится великолепно!!!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас



----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Гопинатх (Вриндаван)

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Храм Шри Шри Радха Дамодара (Вриндаван)

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Дамодара вблизи...

----------


## Прия дд

Я вот все думаю, что это за одежды такие необычные, на стаканчики похожи? Никто не знает, что это за лила такая?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

это традиция одного из районов индии.
манипур.погуглите

----------


## Прия дд

Спасибо, Нада бинду видхарини, посмотрела! :smilies: Интересный стиль, а я подумала, что это лила какая-то....

----------


## Прия дд

Всегда прекрасная Венгрия


Стопы Гаура Нитай

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Гаурасундара.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Очень и очень....

http://www.salagram.net/sstp-KrsnakesavDas.html

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

красиво.А о  слугах что известно?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> красиво.А о  слугах что известно?


Ничего, кроме того, что Прабху пишет про себя на этой странице: ученик Радхаговинды Свами (ИСКОН), уже год как окончательно перебрался на Радха Кунду. По стилю письма - индиец.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо.и на том

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

тулсимала

----------


## Susila dasi

> Гаурасундара.


Такой красивый! Одежды мне очень понравились. Сами вязали? А шапочка как держит форму? В полный рост нет фоток?

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

Шри Шри Гандхарвика-Гиридхари

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

> Такой красивый! Одежды мне очень понравились. Сами вязали? А шапочка как держит форму? В полный рост нет фоток?


спасибо, Сушила! Божества редкой красоты, действительно. Одежды сама вязала, крючком, столбики с накидом. Шапочка просто маленькая, поэтому держит форму сама. Вообще в вязаных одеждах у меня не было проблем с формой - более плотно вяжешь, дак оно и держится, как поставишь. Фотки в полный рост пока только в общем плане. попробую выложить.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Нижегородские Божества

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

недавно установленные Шри Шри Радха Говинда!

----------


## Читра прия дд

> с фейсбука


Харе Кришна! это Божества, которые стоят в доме Гурудева во Вриндаване.( ск сожалению имени Божеств не знаю)

а это Божества Шри Шри Гандхарвика Гиридхари, которые с Польского Тура:

----------


## Susila dasi

Это Радха Говинда.

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

Наших Божеств  (Красноярских) зовут Нитай-Нимай Сундара.Не верно в этой ветке форума,выложены под фото Имена.И Божества у нас действительно Великолепные и очень Милостивые!Преданные с огромной любовью шьют для Них одежды.

----------


## Дина

Харе Кришна! Спасибоооо большое всем преданным... :namaste:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Татьяна С

Железногорские (Красноярский край)Божества
Шри Шри Нитай Гаурачандра

----------


## Татьяна С

Шри Шри Радха Говинда, Омск

----------


## Татьяна С



----------


## Татьяна С

Шри Шри Нитай Нимай Сундра

----------


## Татьяна С



----------


## Татьяна С

Удивительные Божества, у них такая фишка, что у Гауры и Нитая всегда разные одежды

Шри Шри Гандхарвика Гиридхари, Божества Бхакти Сиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура

Вринда Дэви


Божества Мурари Гупты, которыые потом стали Божествами Мишимы

Гопешвара Махадэв

----------


## Александр.Б

Это Шри Шри Нитай Нимай Сундара в объёме!
Для удобного просмотра изображения, их нужно сохранить на компьютер (ссылки ниже), развернуть на весь экран.
Для первого фото нужны красно-синие очки.
Для второго фото нужно смотреть скрестив глаза на расстоянии 1 метр от экрана

Скачать Sri Sri Nitai Nimai sundara stereo 1280x965.jpg с WebFile.RU
Скачать Sri Sri Nitai Nimai sundara crosseye.jpg с WebFile.RU

----------


## Narayani d.d.

жаль, что фотографии многих божеств стали недоступны...  :sed:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> красиво.А о  слугах что известно?


 я их знаю по фб, это муж с женой, мы иногда переписываемся. могу дать координаты, если ты еще с ними не зафрендилась.

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs



----------


## Hrishikesha das

Ом Харе Кришна!!!  :dandavat:

----------


## Вриндапати дас

Их Светлости Шри Шри Гаура Нитай
Нью Джайпур мандир. г  Минск

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Храм Радхи-Кришны на Сохо-стрит, Лондон 2014

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...1748113&type=3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Антони

Харе Кришна. А в каком это храме?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы о чем? фото не видно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Принес в Индии один преданный Божество на реконструкцию, "проверить почерк" русских художников:


Результат :


Роспись : Шримати Мадхурья Кадамбини деви даси 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Когда не нравятся индийские Божества, возможно, дело вовсе и не в нас, а в руке мастера  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда, листать вправо : 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater





Роспись: Шримати Мадхурья Кадамбини деви даси

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Храм ИСККОН в Джуху, Сита Рама Лакшман Хануман

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

ИСККОН Лондон, Бхактиведанта Мэнор

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Алексей Ж.

> 


Ох, и где это?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Главный храм  ИСККОН, Майапур, Западная Бенгалия

----------


## Prema



----------


## edgar

Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста, где взять фотографии / картинки для алтаря в разрешении под печать (300-600dpi)? В интернете вижу только оптимизированные под web, то есть в низком разрешее  и небольшого размера. Ищу изображения: 
- Нрисимхи
- Панча-таттвы
- Шрилы Прабхупады
- Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху

Опционально: 
- Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура
- Гауракишора Даса Бабаджи
- Бхактивинода Тхакура
- шести Госвами Вриндавана.

Искал и на бесплатных и на платных ресурсах, но не нашёл ((

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Подождите, может быть, кто-то выложит. 
Такое впечатление, что последние несколько лет все картины высокого разрешения убрали из сети. 
Раньше, даже еще лет 10 тому назад, все можно было найти.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста, где взять фотографии / картинки для алтаря в разрешении под печать (300-600dpi)? В интернете вижу только оптимизированные под web, то есть в низком разрешее  и небольшого размера. Ищу изображения: 
> - Нрисимхи
> - Панча-таттвы
> - Шрилы Прабхупады
> - Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху
> 
> Опционально: 
> - Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура
> - Гауракишора Даса Бабаджи
> ...


Посмотрите вот здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qwXgedbdhofRs я выкладывал старый архив с картинами большого разрешения.

----------


## edgar

> Посмотрите вот здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qwXgedbdhofRs я выкладывал старый архив с картинами большого разрешения.


Большое спасибо, всё, что нужно, там есть! Джай!

----------

